# (Solved) Missing WS2_32.dll



## JoAnnD (Aug 6, 2002)

My computer is telling me I have a missing ws2_32.dll file. Can you tell me how to fix this problem? 

Thanks--------


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

JoAnn
Welcome to TSG!
First lets see if the DLL is indeed missing from your system, go to start\find-search and type in ws2_32.dll 
The file should be listed in C:\Windows\System if so right click it and select properties and record version. 

Come back and list version if there, also what OS you are using (Win98, 98SE,ME so on) and also when does this arror appear.

Dave


----------



## JoAnnD (Aug 6, 2002)

Hi, Dave------

The file is only listed under "Unzipped". I tried to download it and reinstall, but couldn't figure out what to do after it was unzipped.
I am using Windows 95.

Thanks for your help-------


----------



## JoAnnD (Aug 6, 2002)

Hi, Dave------

The error report saying I have a missing file, shows up every time I start the computer. I can't run AG Satellite and computer games won't play.

Thanks, again------------


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

JoAnn
I do not believe the file is a standard Win95 dll but could be wrong, so it may of came along with some program installation.
Lets try this if the dll is located in an unzipped folder somewhere we need to get a copy of it into C:\Windows\System folder.
Copy the dll and locate the C:\Windows\System folder and paste it there. See if that fixes the problem. 
Hope it will since we do not know what program origianally brought it on board for its use.

Also did you happen to click the properties and get the version of it?

Dave


----------



## JoAnnD (Aug 6, 2002)

Hi, Dave-------

Thanks for all your help. Followed your instructions, then re-started and the box didn't show up any more. 
Went to "Find" and it now shows I have the file where you said it should be!

Thanks, thanks, thanks!


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

JoAnn
Thats great! How about the AG Satellite and computer games are they able to run or is that another problem?

Dave


----------



## JoAnnD (Aug 6, 2002)

Hi, Dave-------

Havn't had time to try a game yet, but the AG Satellite is working, so I think we've fixed it. 

Thanks, again, for your time and help!!!!!!!


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

JoAnn
Alrighty then we will consider this problem solved! Have a great evening and stop by anytime.

Dave


----------

